# The Straggly Cat



## Kadee (May 14, 2015)

*One December day we found an old straggly cat at our door. *
*She was a sorry sight.*
*Starving, dirty, smelled terrible, skinny, and hair all matted down.. *
*We felt sorry for her so we put her in a carrier and took her to the vet.*
*We didn't know what to call her so we named her 'Pussycat.'*
*The vet decided to keep her for a day or so*
*He said he would let us know when we could come and get her.*
*My husband (the complainer) said, 'OK, but don't forget to wash her, she stinks.' *
*He reminded the vet that it was his WIFE (me) that wanted the dirty cat, not him.*
*My husband and my Vet don't see eye to eye.*
*The vet calls my husband 'El-Cheap-O', and my husband calls the vet 'El-Charge-O'.They love to hate each other and constantly 'snipe' at one another,*
*With my husband getting in the last word on this particular occasion..*
*The next day my husband had an appointment with his doctor,*
*Who is located in the same building, next door to the vet.*
*The GP's waiting room and office was full of people waiting to see the doctor.*
*A side door opened and the vet leaned in - he had obviously seen my husband arrive.*
*He looked straight at my husband and in a loud voice said, 'Your wife's pussy doesn't stink any more.*
*We washed and shaved it, and now she smells like a rose!*
*Oh, and, by the way, she's pregnant!*
*God only knows who the father is!'*
*Then he closed the door.*
*The silence was deafening. *
*Now THAT, my friends, is getting even!*


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2015)

:goodone:


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

:lofl: Hilarious, thanks for a huge laugh!


----------

